# Bacon Quest 2020: The search for Hogfish



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Our adventure out of John's Pass leads us to the plentiful offshore ledges and live bottom off Pinellas county Florida. Plenty of action in this video, we'll also show you some tips on how to catch hogfish.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Hogfish is THE prize in the Florida Keys at most restaurants. I think because it is the perfect sized fillet and/or whole fish presentation. And they taste GREAT.

Much shallower water though for the most part in the keys

GREAT video!

Jim


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks brother, I agree they are they best!


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Bacon Quest Reloaded!


----------

